
A Year in Digg Headlines - Charting the Trends from 2006-2008 - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/05/a-year-in-digg-headlines-charting-the-trends-from-2006-2008/
======
mrtwitter
I'd love to see this sort of chart for Twitter topics - the spread between
tech and pop-culture might be even more distinguished

